# spiral router cutters



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

solid tungsten spiral router cutters. can these cutters be resharpend if so do i need a special machine


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Carl

See this thread - sawdust Don shows the solution on page 2. The job does require need special grinding equipment

Regards

Phil


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

any idea if there is a place in Eastern Ontario, Canada that can sharpen router bits? I don't have the equipment to do it myself and the stores in my area just say"buy a new one!"
Not being made of money (just sawdust) I really need an alternative.
Ideas????


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you use these professionally? if not then a cheaper replacement maybe in order. At one time I wanted to sharpen my router bits and end mills till I saw the cost. The Machine was 2k+ and then my time.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Skyewalker said:


> any idea if there is a place in Eastern Ontario, Canada that can sharpen router bits? I don't have the equipment to do it myself and the stores in my area just say"buy a new one!"
> Not being made of money (just sawdust) I really need an alternative.
> Ideas????


Being "not made of money" it is probably cheaper to replace most smaller bits! I know it costs me like $25 to get my planer blades sharpened, and that is way easier to do than most router bits! Even if you consider that is a 3 blade set, you are looking at $8 + each. I'd think router bits will be more than that at any quality resharpening service! Also each sharpening changes the diameter of the bit. That may or may nor be an issue depending on the bit and what you are doing with it. Certainly would be an issue for dovetail cutting, box joints, or raised panel bits.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't tried these guys but it may be worth a phone call. 
Low prices on sharpening saw blades and router bits sharpener service

I have them on file because I'm going to be shipping some saw blades off in the next week or so. The local guy to sharpen saw blades won't touch router bits. Says he can't sharpen them without changing the radius. Don't know if these guys have the same disclaimer. Seems like any grinding would have to be done on the inside of the flute to keep that from happening. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Jaccok (Nov 14, 2011)

Tungsten carbide router bits need to be sharpened with a diamond wheel.you will need to find a tool grinding shop for these bits.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

jschaben said:


> The local guy to sharpen saw blades won't touch router bits. Says he can't sharpen them without changing the radius. Don't know if these guys have the same disclaimer. Seems like any grinding would have to be done on the inside of the flute to keep that from happening.


Because the carbide inserts are originally ground with slight relief behind the cutting edge, as with virtually all cutting tools, even face grinding the inserts would have some effect on cutting diameter of the bit. In many instances it is not an issue, but it can be in some cases, suched as matched profile cutter pairs for making doors and similar, as the grinding affects both profiles making resulting gaps larger. If a bit has anything other than simple wear on the edge, it would probably need the face and edge ground to remove the defect, drasticly affecting the radius and profile. Could possibly be viable for non critical applications like chamfer or small radius roundover bits used to ease an edge.

I used to operate a commercial CNC router doing a lot of of panel cutting with solid carbide 3/8 compression spiral bits. Typical bit life about 3 weeks for $50. We investigated getting bits reground in batches to a common reduced diameter (say .020 undersize), when we could reuse them after changing a single offset parameter on the machine. Local cost would be around $40 per bit, with a probable recovery rate of 90%. Ultimately, we decided to use new bits and not change offsets


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*router bits*

hi all have just secured a tool and cutter grinder with all sorts of cutting wheels from engineering shop that is closing down. i will set it up during this week and post report on my atempt at sharpening my spiral router cutters :dance3::dance3:


----------

